# asus k55vm-sx086d VS hp dv6 7010tx



## adityamakkar (Jun 2, 2012)

Which laptop among them is better?
I would be playing games like battlefield 3.
And I wont be buying another laptop for the next 4 years.
If there a laptop of asus or Hp with better graphics card within a price range of 60k then please suggest.
thanks


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2012)

The laptop is the best laptop at the budget. Here is the review for it:-

Asus K55VM review - a powerful all-round 15.6 inch laptop

Price is around 52K.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 17, 2012)

Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS


----------



## RON28 (Jun 17, 2012)

only this laptop will satisfy your needs The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> Which laptop among them is better?
> I would be playing games like battlefield 3.
> And I wont be buying another laptop for the next 4 years.
> If there a laptop of asus or Hp with better graphics card within a price range of 60k then please suggest.
> thanks



None of them, both are overpriced. Better to get new dell inspiron 15r special editions.


----------



## vkl (Jun 17, 2012)

If gaming is the priority then go for dell inspiron 15R special edition.
It has hd7730m(much much better than gt 630m).It is the best graphic card that you can get in a laptop under 56k at this time in india.

LINK


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 17, 2012)

Naaah. Add a few bucks and go for dell inspiron 17r special edition. You'll get a bigger screen and better gpu(650m). Proccy would be weaker than 15r se but i5 is more than enough for gaming. i7 is just overkill these days.


----------



## vkl (Jun 17, 2012)

^^17r special edition is 63k and it comes with i5 3rd gen. 
Yes 650m is faster than hd7730m.A 17" laptop is not that portable.
Lets wait for OP's response on what he wants.


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

it almost weigh 3.4kg


----------



## deathblade (Jun 17, 2012)

If u have no hatred for Lenovo and is willing to wait then there is the Lenovo y580 coming up under rs 60k which comes with a gtx660m and a FHD screen


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 17, 2012)

deathblade said:


> If u have no hatred for Lenovo and is willing to wait then there is the Lenovo y580 coming up under rs 60k which comes with a gtx660m and a FHD screen



all these spec near 60k only???
any link to support this??


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

Right now dell inspiron seems to the best option.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 18, 2012)

@ vkl - I really don't care about portability, unless it is heavier than 5 kg 

Right now lenovo ideapad y580 seems the best option.

 How is lenovo in terms of service, laptop built quality, heating issues etc. ?


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> @ vkl - I really don't care about portability, unless it is heavier than 5 kg
> 
> Right now lenovo ideapad y580 seems the best option.
> 
> How is lenovo in terms of service, laptop built quality, heating issues etc. ?



Don't expect that y580 with GTX 660M in less than 75k

And if you don't care about portability so why not desktop.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 18, 2012)

@ rider - I want it for hostel use.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> @ rider - I want it for hostel use.



What's your budget? Do you love to play new games like max payne 3 on it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

What about dell inspiron 15r se??


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 19, 2012)

My budget is around 60k BUT if I can get a REALLY good laptop at a somewhat higher price then I can extend my budget by 10k.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

Wait for few weeks and let the other brands come up with IVB processor based laptops


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Some one asked for proof with the lenovo. Check out the ces 2012 first look at the lenovo y580. By the looks of it though, it looks very very bulky :S


P.S:- I am not a lenovo fanboy and not suggesting it.


----------



## adityamakkar (Jun 19, 2012)

Is asus g55vw-ds71 available in India?
I searched net for some good laptops and I think it is a good one. At 1200 euros it has-
i7 3610qm
gtx 660m
Full hd screen and 15.6 inch.

Seems like a good deal!


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

adityamakkar said:


> Is asus g55vw-ds71 available in India?
> I searched net for some good laptops and I think it is a good one. At 1200 euros it has-
> i7 3610qm
> gtx 660m
> ...



No, not now. But whenever available it will be not less than 70k.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually very-very few people buy Asus laptops in India and specially the one that costs a lot like the one you mentioned above.
When it will come I m sure it will be out of your budget as your budget is of 70k


----------

